# Gaming Network Solutions



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 27, 2011)

Greetings and Salutations, 

I currently have a Netgear WNDR-3700NAS  Router for my network. All but one computer is plugged in through the CAT5 Gigabit connections. Recently, we had a lightning storm and there was a spike over our Cable line. The spike killed one of my Ethernet ports and the USB on the router as well as frying the External HDD. 
I'm thinking of going to a router and a wireless access point. Any thoughts or suggestions of hardware? I have 4 desktops and one laptop as well as a ps3 and possible 360.

We stream video and play games online.
Out Bandwidth is 10Mbps Cable.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2011)

*Possible setup*

I was thinking maybe a D-Link DGL-4100 Gamer lounge with a TRENDnet TEW-650AP Wireless Access Point. Any thoughts?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 28, 2011)

I do not beleive wireless is an good option for gaming.

You need to take care of your equipment. If there is an electrical storm, you need to unplug from the wall, and remove internet.

I have a home networking plan form the ISP, where they provide the equipment, so that whne things liek this happen ,it's thier cost to replace equipment, not mine.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 28, 2011)

yeh wirless wont hinder lighning, if it its still all pluged into the mains, it can just as easily be hit,quite possibly causing the deaths of a few pcs sos dude but it dosnt happen often , to some never

ps nice guitar cadeveca is that a PRS bird or genuine les p inlayed mofo or genuine les p?, yours?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I do not beleive wireless is an good option for gaming.
> 
> You need to take care of your equipment. If there is an electrical storm, you need to unplug from the wall, and remove internet.
> 
> I have a home networking plan form the ISP, where they provide the equipment, so that whne things liek this happen ,it's thier cost to replace equipment, not mine.



Ah, see, I was at work during the storm. my pc was on sleep. I also do not trust the ISP in town as they seem to be "slow" in the head. 
I also like to use the training I have received to do my own networking. The thing is, things change all the time so asking about components is the "bright" thing to do.

I also do not game wirelessly. I just plug in and go. I use my laptop to surf the web and read fanfiction or watch netflix.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ps nice guitar cadeveca is that a PRS bird or genuine les p inlayed mofo or genuine les p?, yours?



That's a Les Paul Traditional NO-Burst(limited run) I'm considering buying. Put it in my avatar to see if I would get sick of looking at it. It's priced VERY decently. The pic is it hanging on the wall at the local store.

I guess I'm the resident Gibson fanboy; I've posted quite a few of my guitars; most are Gibson Les Pauls.

Sry for the OT chat, KRD, but it's also a free bump for you. 



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ah, see, I was at work during the storm. my pc was on sleep. I also do not trust the ISP in town as they seem to be "slow" in the head.
> I also like to use the training I have received to do my own networking. The thing is, things change all the time so asking about components is the "bright" thing to do.



you can get surge protectors that will carry CAT5, regular cable line ,whatever, and prevent issues like this, which might prove a better solution than wireless.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 28, 2011)

Considering he's got 4 desktops, a laptop, and two consoles there is a good need for wireless.

I just upgraded to a dual band Wireless N D-Link router. It has 4 ethernet ports and supports excellent wifi options. With a nice dual band, theres not much need for an access point unless your house is 5000 sq ft and you want receiption in every room.

Most modern Surge protectors have ethernet ports built into them. I have my main desktop on a main protector as well as the line out from my ISP's router(I have cable so there is a router from my ISP to convert from cable to ethernet).

$30 or so would have saved ya all that gear.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I do not beleive wireless is an good option for gaming.
> 
> You need to take care of your equipment. If there is an electrical storm, you need to unplug from the wall, and remove internet.
> 
> I have a home networking plan form the ISP, where they provide the equipment, so that whne things liek this happen ,it's thier cost to replace equipment, not mine.



Not really an option in FL. Storms twice a day in summer. Its thundering right now as I type this


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 28, 2011)

have you checked out dd-wrt firmware for those linksys routers? it would be a cheap way to have a powerful router and you can always get a cheapo WAP for it.

also, if you have homeowners insurance or renters insurance your items are covered from lightning damag (most plans, you will have to check first)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 28, 2011)

this is what I'm using with no problems gaming

NETGEAR WNR2000-100NAS 802.11b/g/n Wireless-N Rout...

Rosewill RNX-N180UBE IEEE 802.11b/g/n USB 2.0 Wire...

Router on one side of the house, computer on the other, approximately 70' between the two.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2011)

I love my Plain Jane DD-WRT flashed Linksys WRT-54G

It still does everything I want and more


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> That's a Les Paul Traditional NO-Burst(limited run) I'm considering buying. Put it in my avatar to see if I would get sick of looking at it. It's priced VERY decently. The pic is it hanging on the wall at the local store.
> 
> I guess I'm the resident Gibson fanboy; I've posted quite a few of my guitars; most are Gibson Les Pauls.
> 
> ...



which part of the idea was involving wireless? I believe I stated that all but one device is wired.
Also , I am unsure if routing my Cat5 through my existing surge protector ( it has cat 5 and cable) would limit the throughput on a gigabit connection. The idea was to have a wired router with a wireless access point. Or a Wired Router with a switch and WAP. Unfortunately, the Dlink 4100 has not had a firmware update since 2006. I would like to stick with something designed for high bandwidth like gaming. That is why I have a WNDR3700 which is currently having a dead CAt5 Gigabit port and USB jack.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is a possible layout I drew up.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, if, you like what you got, replace it.

You can quell surges with a suppressor on the mains or at the outlet, but you need to make sure you have good bonding and grounding on your service.

As for, the service coming in from the ISP/Telco/Cable, they should have properly bonded and grounded that and tested it!

There really is nothing that is going to stop a direct hit by lightning (First hand knowledge from professional training and personal experience).

Personally, putting surge suppression on the CAT cable is not needed, if you stopped the surge at the entry point (unless, you have run the CAT cable outside in the open, like from the house to an exterior building).


Where is Westom, when you need him?

EDIT: nice diagram


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah was gonna say... i never unplug during a storm but i also paid £100 for surge protection for my PC's sockets... so im guessing im in some way protected... speaking of which we had a mad thunderstorm in Kent this afternoon due to the heatwave and no issues... flickering lights yeah, blown up PC, no.

Actually i did once lose a PC to lightening but that was many years ago living in johannesburg, kyalami and the summer used to have thunderstorms every day almost... and i got a direct hit to my roof which blew everything in the house up and started a small fire lol!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 30, 2011)

no offence but you really cant protect agenst  lightning unless you get a whole house protector.

those Surge protectors are not and never were designed to protect you from lightning.


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 30, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> no offence but you really cant protect agenst  lightning unless you get a whole house protector.
> 
> those Surge protectors are not and never were designed to protect you from lightning.



well almost all of the surge protection sockets advertised here in the UK (that come with insurance added) are advertised as "protection against power surge & lightning strikes" so i guess they advertising wrong... 

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...c.r_pw.&fp=22141cd9d0ee9129&biw=1920&bih=1054


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 30, 2011)

lol, ok iv never seen them advertise for lightning as well in australia.

but still, its not going to even remotely affect lightning.


----------

